# انا هو لا تخافوا



## كاري (20 يناير 2011)

:new5:عندما ننظر الى السماء ونرى السماء ممتلاة بالغيوم وكادت الدنيا تصبح ظلام ويبدأ الخوف يتسراب الى الاعماق والحزن يملاء الكيان قف وانظر الى السماء بعمق  تامل شمس البر وراء الغيمة  نور الرجاء يهمس اليك
:new5:يا ابنى انا هو فهذة الغيوم لن تحجبنى عنك ثق ان هذة الغيوم من اجلك فانا زرعت فيك بذور الايمان وهذة الغيوم تنزل قطرات ماء لترويها فتنبت 
:new5:محبة وفرح وسلام طول اناة صلاح ايمان تعفف وداعة و لطف ثم يظهر شمس البر فيغزيها ويمنحها القوه والحب فلا تصرخ وتقول شمس التجارب قد لوحتني فالشمس والغيمه والمطر كله لخيرك 
بالتجربه يتقوي المؤمن كما ينقي الذهب بالنار


----------



## النهيسى (21 يناير 2011)

موضوع راائع جداا
شكـــــــــــــــرا
الرب يباركك


----------



## كاري (26 يناير 2011)

شكرا لمرورك نورت الموضوع


----------



## ramzy1913 (26 يناير 2011)

اشكرك كارى على الموضوع العظيم الرب يباركك


----------



## كاري (26 يناير 2011)

مرسي يا ramzy1913
الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (26 يناير 2011)

الرب قريب" هذا هو الحق

 الذي يجب ان نضعه امامنا دائما

 فيؤثر على حياتنا العملية 

فيقدسها ويطهرها ايضا.

شكرا جزيلا لكِ 

يسوع يباركك


----------



## كاري (26 يناير 2011)

الرب يمد ايدة ليك وبقوتة يحميك وباركك ويعليك شكرا


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 فبراير 2011)

موضوع راااااائع 
شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## كاري (15 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يعوضك شكرا لمحبتك


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (15 فبراير 2011)

يا ابنى انا هو فهذة الغيوم لن تحجبنى عنك ثق ان هذة الغيوم من اجلك فانا زرعت فيك بذور الايمان وهذة الغيوم تنزل قطرات ماء لترويها فتنبت 
*تامل حلو اوى ربنا يبارك خدمتك وحياتك*
​


----------



## كاري (15 فبراير 2011)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> يا ابنى انا هو فهذة الغيوم لن تحجبنى عنك ثق ان هذة الغيوم من اجلك فانا زرعت فيك بذور الايمان وهذة الغيوم تنزل قطرات ماء لترويها فتنبت
> 
> *تامل حلو اوى ربنا يبارك خدمتك وحياتك*
> ​



ربنا يعوض محبتك ويزيدك نعمة


----------



## ramzy1913 (15 فبراير 2011)




----------



## كاري (15 فبراير 2011)

شكرا للمرور


----------



## كاري (10 يونيو 2011)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> يا ابنى انا هو فهذة الغيوم لن تحجبنى عنك ثق ان هذة الغيوم من اجلك فانا زرعت فيك بذور الايمان وهذة الغيوم تنزل قطرات ماء لترويها فتنبت
> 
> *تامل حلو اوى ربنا يبارك خدمتك وحياتك*
> ​



شكرا لمرورك الجميل


----------



## حبيب يسوع (10 يونيو 2011)

موضوع جميل


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 يونيو 2011)

جمييييييييييل جدا
ربنا يباركك


----------

